# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Los beneficios de una buena planificación.

## perdiguera

Una buena planificación, para cualquier cosa, es una garantía de que las cosas salgan como se preveyeron con anterioridad.
La cuenca del Segura, en tema de riadas, es una de las que más planificaciones ha tenido a lo largo de la historia y que a fuerza de disgustos y riadas han tenido que modificarse hasta alcanzar unos niveles de prevención ante estos fenómenos que estan entre los pioneros del mundo. A mi parecer, claro.

A continuación coloco unas páginas de la revista de Obras Públicas correspondiente al mes de enero, donde Lluis Berga Casafont ha escrito un artículo muy interesante, desde mi punto de vista, sobre el tema de riadas y presas.

Lo subo mediante adjuntos y como son siete páginas tendré que ponerlo en dos mensajes.

Supongo que pinchando en la foto se podrá leer el texto.


1.pdf

2.pdf

3.pdf

4.pdf

5.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo con las dos páginas siguientes

6.pdf

7.pdf

La información  que contiene este artículo nos da idea que a veces hemos de tener los embalses mucho más bajos de lo que nos gustaría para evitar desgracias.

Dos cosas me llaman más la atención el hecho de que a Valdeinfierno le llegó una punta de 4.579 m3/seg. y no soltó nada, pues su capacidad era muy superior al volumen entrante y que en el Paretón de Totana se desviasen hacia el mar en  Mazarrón hasta 923,64 m3/seg. Ese caudal, dada la canalización existente del Segura entre Murcia y la desembocadura, es más del doble de la capacidad que tiene dicha canalización que es de 400 m3/seg. No me puedo imaginar que hubiese pasado si no estuviese construida la derivación del Paretón.
Además, de los 157, 595 m3/seg. que dejó pasar el Paretón por el cauce del Guadalentín hacia Murcia, casi 100 fueron retenidos en el embalse José Bautista, otro que habitualmente permanece vacío.
Así por el Segura bajaban 79,002 m3/seg y por el Reguerón, Sangonera o Guadalentín, como cada uno quiera llamarle, bajaban 57,625, dando un caudal máximo en Alquerías, después de la junta, de 122,627 m3/seg. perfectamente asumible por la canalización existente.

Ahí se pued ever cómo una riada de 4.579 m3/seg. de caudal máximo se quedó convertida en una subida sin ningún peligro de 122,267 m3/seg. Vamos una reducción del 97,33%
Gracias a una buena planificación anterior y una buena gestión en el momento de la riada.

----------

